# Pacman Frog, Male or Female?



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hello, I know this isn't to much of a big deal, but i'm just really confused about this. I have had my pacman frog for almost a year now, and it's maybe grown about an inch or 2. When I first got it, it was about an inch in length and it seemed about maybe 7-10 months old. I would think sinse it's taken it so long to grow, it'd be a male, but it hasn't croaked yet, so it could be a female. HELP!!!


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

It could go either way...I would just keep doing some more research or try joining a pacman frog forum (No idea if one even exists...). Just wait for one of the experts to come across this and they could probably help you


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

i have 3 pacmans right now and from the research ive done there is no sure shot way to sex one 100% the most popular way ive heard is by the coloration of its throat males will typically have a lot of black spotting but then ive read breeders saying that there females have dark black spots also. there is another way that the undersides of one of there finger pads will be black if its a male but i havnt found much information on this. they typically say that a sexually mature male will start to croak when you mist them with water but females also are capable of croaking so that im unsure of. the thing that gets me is that your frog is only 3-4 inches? and around 2 years old should be bigger mine is only 11 months old and already over 4 inches and the guy assured me it was a male could you possiblu have a fantasy frog because they are a hybrid and dont grow as big or as fast. do you have a picture if you can send me a picture showing coloration and a picture of the throat and underside of the feet ill try and help you out. yesterday i was up in wisconsin dells and stopped at alligator alley and they had a high green for sale he was almost pure bright bright green with subtle brown markings for $30 and i had no money on me but i may be going back for him in a day or 2.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ya, he's a fantasy frog, he's mostly brownish "dark green". I'll take some pics when I get the chance. That sounds like a REALLY COOL pacman Try your best to get one of those cause they seem like "keepers"


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

DTetras2 said:


> Ya, he's a fantasy frog, he's mostly brownish "dark green". I'll take some pics when I get the chance. That sounds like a REALLY COOL pacman Try your best to get one of those cause they seem like "keepers"


did you see the pictures i posted of my red one?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

lol i put a pic of him in my signature but i think it may be to big and i have no idea how to downsize it to about half that lol.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes, the pic in your signature is VERY big I LOVE your pacman, it looks SOOOO cool


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Wow! Huge sig pic O_O lol. Awesome pacman frog though. It has a *LOT* of red in it! I want one really bad but I don't know where to get them at


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

lol i know its huge i need to resize it but im at work right now and cant do anything with it lol. if someone knows how to resize it could you and send it to me abou 1/3 scale of what it is right now. im hoping to breed that bad boy he is my pride and joy of my animals. im hoping me albino comes up female that would make amazing babies i think. alls i can say is that if you get one dont waste your money on one from petsmart or petco. they get theres from wholesale breeders who dont breed for color or quality. find a way to a show or see if a local pet store goes to any shows and get one from them. you can get ones with insane coloration i really want to go back and get that green and cross my fingers its a female. i want male and female of each color. but also remember when they get larger some wont except crickets and if they do it will be very expensive to feed them. im going to be buying roaches from a breeder and when the others and my beardies get bigger i will start ordering bulk roaches so they can all eat those and not break the bank on crickets. oh and fantasy frogs and surrinam horned frogs can be a better choice for beginers because they dont get nearly as big but are a little more expensive but ive seen pink fantasy frogs before that are amazing and the gold surinam horned frogs WOW lol look them up.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

That sounds great Here's my pacman He's smaller than he looks, my hands are pretty small  He's also pretty dirty


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

oh yeah he is real small yet and at that age especially. its hard to see with all the dirt over him if you can just cup him in your hands and run him under the faucet with around 70 degree water try to get pictures right up under his throat and and right under his feet. also get a top shot of his coloration. he may be to small yet to even attempt to sex.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok, I'll get that picture in soon Also, he may be 1 1/2-2 years of age instead of just 2, sorry


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok, here's the underside of my pacman


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

well the throat is really white but like i said it could still be to small. i cant see the digits well enough may just be my phone but ill do some more research when i get home.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok, sounds good I'll try to get a better pic with a camera (I've been using my phone for these pics)


----------

